# Brisket vs. Chuck Roast



## sooner fan (Sep 9, 2008)

I have done a lot of briskets in my past but have never done a chuck roast or really even thought about doing one until I started reading these forums and boy do they look great.  Guess, I have been pretty traditional.

Anyhow, my question regards the taste of the smoked chuck roast compared to brisket?  Are the tastes similar? 

How about the texture?  Is it more comparable to a Pork Butt texture?

Is it just differentand it what ways?  I guess I want to know should I try one if I am happy with my briskets or will I be surprised with something different?

Thanks


----------



## bbq bubba (Sep 9, 2008)

You'll be pleasantly surprised!

Just do it!


----------



## packplantpath (Sep 9, 2008)

Yea, I'd compare it to the pork butt on the easy scale.  Good stuff, I agree with bubba.


----------



## smoking gun (Sep 9, 2008)

Your chuck roast will be done much sooner than a brisket as well. The roasts I have done I've taken to 150 and sliced then 140 and sliced. The one at 150 was dryer of course but was smoked right on the grate. the second I smoked in a pan and basted with the juices before foiling and resting. It was very moist and tender. I haven't tried taking one of these smaller roasts to pulling temp (200) but if i did I would foil it very early. 
135 - 140  internal. JMHO


----------



## bbq bubba (Sep 9, 2008)

To each his own, but IMO, you gotta take it to pullin temp.
That would be between 200-215, chuckies actually take much longer than briskets because of all the fat to render down.
It's WELL worth the wait!! 





By imn88fan


----------



## capt dan (Sep 9, 2008)

I agree with Bubba! Did I really say that.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...t=20654&page=3

You will like the taste and the flavor, I have yet to have a dry chuck from the  smoker.

The taste of brisket, with the pull of butt, the best of both worlds if ya ask me, I guess ya kinda did!


----------



## smoking gun (Sep 9, 2008)

The roasts I have done were really lean. Like I said the first one was kinda dry but the second one was really good.  The 10 lb tip roast I did pull and it was even better though. Just haven't tried a small one.


----------



## sooner fan (Sep 9, 2008)

Wow Bubba that sure looks great.  My intentions were to cook it as I cook my butts and pull it.  One of the reason I want to try it is that BIL and his Wife supposedly do not eat pork.  Well, his wife doesn't and he only eats the pork that I make.  So I was looking at trying to find a 8+-pnd roast to do so she will be happy.

I've have always pretty much bought my butts, ribs, loins, etc. from Sam's unless I see or hear of specials at local markets and I don't recall any large chuck roasts there.  Are they hard to find in the 8pnd range or am I going to have to have my butcher order/cut one special for me.  

Thanks all and I hope to have one on late Friday night to be ready for 6:45pm Satuday OU - Washington Game!


----------



## teeotee (Sep 9, 2008)

I've done a couple of chuck roasts. I purposely picked ones with a decent amount of fat, but not too much. They do cook up good, easy to pull, plenty moist, very similar to a pork butt. They were a 3lber and a 5lber. Think they were 9 and 11 hours cooking. 

Recently i done a 9 lb packer brisket. That had more taste, was cheaper by the lb but obviously a larger amount to lay out. Personally, i think the brisket had better taste. The chuck wasn't that different, same flavor just not as much.

If you are cooking for a smaller crowd i would definitely consider a chuck. Cook it just like a butt and it'll come out great for pulled beef sammies. 

As Bubba said ..... You'll be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## smoking gun (Sep 9, 2008)

This is a 4 pounder give or take. Sliced.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...37&postcount=4

10 lb sirloin tip.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...t=22294&page=3

 Holy Moly Captain Dan!!!!! Thats a HUGE roast. Looks great as usual. :)


----------



## norrell6 (Sep 10, 2008)

Hey Sooner Fan,

I have done Brisket and Chuck and while I am not the expert that a lot of these guys are, I do know that the chuck, for me, wasnt worth the effort. I agree that you have to take the chuck to pulling temp. When you pull it, there is so much fat and connective tissue that you dont yield a lot of meat. A whole brisket will give you some nice pulled meat from the point and slices from the flat. They both take about as long as the other to cook, maybe a little less time for the chuck, but way more meat out of a brisket and a higher quality taste and overall experience. Where I think a chuck roast shines is in the crockpot. It really seems to benefit from the braising right from the start. Just my $0.02.


----------



## baz518 (Sep 10, 2008)

I really only use chuck roasts for pulling... high fat content helps with flavor and leaves a perfect pullable meat once it all renders down.  I use chucks roasts for filling things like burritos and for pulled beef bbq sandwiches.  I've even smoked them for pot roast... serve as chunks of the roast that basically becomes "pulled" when you eat it with a fork.

I personally think brisket (at least the flat) is better if you want sliced beef.  Being able to cut against the grain helps with the texture.  And as long as you're smoking a brisket with a nice fat cap on it, it shouldn't get too dry.


----------



## jaynik (Sep 13, 2008)

I like smoked chuck pulled.  I slice the brisket.  I find the taste pretty similar, so go for whatever you've got.  Chuck is often cheaper per lb around here, so is a good alt to brisket.


----------



## smoke freak (Sep 13, 2008)

I dont wanna agree with Bubba but he is right again. Gotta take chuck to 205 or more then pull. Chuck is a little more forgiving than brisket but if you got brisket under control already than chuck aint no challenge.I smoke mine to around 170 before foiling, Just like a butt and have never had dry or tough.


----------

